# Arctis 1 Wireless Headset Mic not working — Fortnite



## xotwodmami (Jul 8, 2020)

So I recently just bought the Artics 1 Wireless Headset and I finally got it in the mail today from Amazon. I plugged it into my Nintendo switch and loaded it up Fortnite on my console. I got a couple of friends of mine to enter my lobby to try and test out the microphone. The audio works perfectly fine except the microphone not picking up my voice. According to my friends, they can only hear whenever I plug or unplug the microphone. Even the audio does not detect my voice in the audio notification icon that is above where my username is in my lobby. I’ve already tried restarting the app multiple times, and I also turn on and off my voice chat. I have also tried muting and unmuting my microphone, and even restarted my console multiple times. I also decided to try out the audio on my MacBook Pro and tried using the sound settings to try and detect my microphone. And it still even then won’t detect my voice.

Please help a girl out  I was so excited to finally use this!!


----------



## geogan (Dec 27, 2020)

xotwodmami said:


> So I recently just bought the Artics 1 Wireless Headset and I finally got it in the mail today from Amazon. I plugged it into my Nintendo switch and loaded it up Fortnite on my console. I got a couple of friends of mine to enter my lobby to try and test out the microphone. The audio works perfectly fine except the microphone not picking up my voice. According to my friends, they can only hear whenever I plug or unplug the microphone. Even the audio does not detect my voice in the audio notification icon that is above where my username is in my lobby. I’ve already tried restarting the app multiple times, and I also turn on and off my voice chat. I have also tried muting and unmuting my microphone, and even restarted my console multiple times. I also decided to try out the audio on my MacBook Pro and tried using the sound settings to try and detect my microphone. And it still even then won’t detect my voice.
> 
> Please help a girl out  I was so excited to finally use this!!



Hi, I am having exact same problem with new Arctis 1 Headset on a Switch console. No mic audio in Fortnite. Using the docked console and the headset transmitter is plugged into dock using USB cable it came with. Did you ever figure out what was wrong and how to fix it??


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Try contacting the manufacturer.





						Support
					






					support.steelseries.com


----------

